# GR Male in CT shelter- If you can help..



## LaLainCT (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13158246


This pretty guy is in the Bridgport, CT shelter, which upon doing some research, I think does euthanizations. The weather is awful right now and I live an hour away and couldnt get down there untill Wed., so if there is anyone closer who is interested/looking for a GR I wholeheartedly encourage you to get to this guy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you contacted the CT rescues?

 [email protected]


Yankee GRR
978-568-9700


----------



## LaLainCT (Jan 17, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Have you contacted the CT rescues?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


 

Yeah I contacted a coordinator from Sunshine GR Rescue to see if she could do anything. I havent heard anything back yet. 
I know there are some ppl on here that are affiliated with different rescue groups, do fostering, etc. so I thought posting on here wouldn't hurt.
I wish the weather was a little better, Id go down there myself today! But we have a ton of snow here and Im not so sure trekking out with the kids is the best idea.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine is pretty good about helping GR's in CT. I hope they can help this time. The economy is so bad. His post is a bit strange. It states courtesy posting, but yet he's in the shelter.

Laura, if you're interested in this GR, you should call them. They will understand the weather situation.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

hope he finds a good forever home...


----------



## LaLainCT (Jan 17, 2009)

Kimm...I was thinking of doing just that. It's hard to know if this would be the right dog for us and I have been more thoughful about my daughter being daunted by a GR's size. Ive been looking into some mix-breeds that have less chance at adoption than GR's. I love goldens because of thier beautiful dispositions....but a good dog is a good dog and I cant tell you how many stories Ive read about people loosing thier jobs and homes and being forced to give up life-long companions, senior mutts with little chance in a shelter. It seems so entirely unfair. There are SO MANY dogs out there, it's almost overwhelming.
There's some good organizations here in CT that Im sure will not let this guy languish in a shelter at any cost. I told the SGRR coordinator that I could make a donation towards his fostering if finances are an issue, as I am sure this economy affects cooperative rescues as much as it does muninciple ACO's and shelters.
I called Yankee GR Rescue and left a msg with thier hotline, too.


----------



## LaLainCT (Jan 17, 2009)

Just got an email from SGRR and they're all over it, trying to get in touch with the shelter. Looks like they may be able to help Max after all!! Good news, huh?? 

I just love it when stuff works out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is beautiful and so happy that he is being helped.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I left a message at the shelter and gave them YGRR info too. Hopefully this will give him all options possible. I hate when people have to give up their animals especially because of the economy. I can't imagine.


----------



## LaLainCT (Jan 17, 2009)

BTW- out of this event, more cool news: SGRR asked me if I would like to be a volunteer, doing vet checks and phone interviews, so I have that to look forward to  

Also....looks like Ian was adopted yesterday. Its a little bittersweet for me but he's such a happy boy, Im positive he's landed himself a good life.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

All's well that ends well. I thought Sunshine would step in as soon as they could. They're a good group with good people within the organization.

Laura, I understand your feelings. I almost brought home a Husky/GSD mix. He was a pup that another co-worker was going to bring home, but her DH wasn't on the same page. Mine was and I was comfortable bringing him into my home having spent time with him. The pup went home with one of the Yale Docs and they knew if it didn't work out he could come here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura:

I read what you said about looking a mixed breeds too and I think it's a wonderful idea to keep your options open. So many dogs are being dumped at shelters due to the economy. I can't imagine ever being in that position I would do anything to keep my dogs. My heart breaks for people that are in that spot.

This is just a suggestion and I don't know if you think it would work for you and the children. If you offered to foster Max for instance for Sunshine, after they assessed him and had an idea what kind of foster or perm home would be best for him and make sure you ask if the rescue would give you the first right of refusal (That means if someone wanted to adopt him and you were fosterin him and decided your wanted to adopt him, then the foster would have first chance at adoption This way you and the kids could see how the dog is with your family, etc., and you'd be helping the rescue and your family find the right dog.

Does this make sense?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I may be mistaken, but I don't think Sunshine lets their foster homes adopt the dogs they foster? I don't know why I think this. Hmmm...


----------



## LaLainCT (Jan 17, 2009)

IDK thier policy on this...but I think it would be a great idea IF my kids where a little older and could emotionally handle letting a dog go to another home after living with us. Im afraid they would get too attatched. My daughter is already getting a bit pessimistic about the whole thing. Every dog Ive shown her online has ended up being adopted before we got the chance. Ian was way too close. Now she thinks the answer is always gonna be "no". 
Im not letting her in on it anymore untill I absolutely have to.Ive wanted to keep her as involved as possible but I cant help but feel Ive inadvertently set her up for dissapointment that she's not quite sure how to handle. 

Im not sure if SGRR will actually end up with Max or not, I havent heard back on it anymore today. It would be neat if they did and he ended up being the one for us...but Ive seen so many good dogs on petfinder and theres going to be a HUGE adoption event at Petsmart in Stamford on the weekend of the 20th- like 200 dogs, alot of them imported from the south by the SPCA.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura:

I understand everything you are saying.
That adoption event on March 20th, just might be the place you find your furry friend!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The pet adoption days are something. I went in to shop and walked out crying. I fell in love with a Greyhound. I already had two...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

The Golden in the Bridgeport shelter was scooped up by another group, I think an all-breed rescue. Glad he's safe but sad we won't get a chance to meet him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa*

Lisa:

Thanks for letting us know and I wish you guys could have met him, but at least he's safe!!!


----------

